# Possible bug in temperature reading (gtx470)



## renzo (Aug 12, 2010)

There seems to be some kind of a "bug" in the gpu-z 0.4.4 reading GPU core temperature. A picture is worth more than lots of words, so:







The (GPU core) temp jumps from 49°C to 80°C and shows no temps in between, as you can see. This happens also when temps are going down after shutting down a 3d app. Other measurements seem to be ok and "real-time", like the fan-rpm and fan-%. HWMonitor does not seem to have similar problem, so I'm guessing it's GPU-Z related.


GPU-Z says the card's (Zotac GTX470) bios version is 70.00.1A.00.03 and the drivers are 258.96 WHQL (Win7 x64).


----------



## Techtu (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you tried any other software?


----------



## renzo (Aug 12, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Have you tried any other software?


Yeah, but only HWMonitor so far like I said.


renzo said:


> HWMonitor does not seem to have similar problem, so I'm guessing it's GPU-Z related.


To be a bit more precise, the problem is not "just" going from 49°C to 80°C, the reading can hang at any given temperature, and then change after a while.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2010)

is there a problem with 0.4.5 ?


----------



## renzo (Aug 25, 2010)

It seems so, yes. GPU temp jumped from 59°C to 67°C when I increased the GPU load a lot. I removed the load and GPU-Z kept showing 67°C for over a minute, then it dropped to 64°C.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2010)

i managed to replicate the issue, trying to find out what's wrong


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2010)

fixed build attached. please test and confirm
please use the official 0.4.6 release


----------



## renzo (Aug 26, 2010)

Bugfix confirmed, all of the displayed sensor data are now updated in realtime.


----------



## xaudiox (Aug 27, 2010)

Works for me too, temps no longer hang !!


----------



## xaudiox (Aug 28, 2010)

@W1zzard , the "save bios" feature does not work in the bugfix version above.


----------



## HarryYTM (Sep 10, 2010)

xaudiox said:


> @W1zzard , the "save bios" feature does not work in the bugfix version above.



Confirmed new bug introduced......any idea what cause this?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2010)

please use 0.4.6


----------



## HarryYTM (Sep 10, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> please use 0.4.6



0.4.6 works fine, thanks........


----------

